# Dado blade set



## tbaker1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking for input on a dado set. From the big box stores, I'm looking at the Diablo set vs. the Irwin Marples set for the same price. Opinions between these two sets or any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

Subscribed. I need a new set too.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I ahve the Frued 8" Pro Dado set. Pretty accurate and make good clean bottoms for a set of it s price. Here are images of a 1/4 in dado. I also just used the set and rebbeted 1/2 in off of some doors for my buffet build. They were pretty dang flat.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I havea Freud 8" dado set. It works well, easy to set up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I can tell you what NOT to buy from the box stores. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Avanti-8-in-x-24-Tooth-Stacked-Dado-Saw-Blade-Set-P0824DADO/202035223

I thought I would check them out and they are terrible. Would not cut a flat bottom. Might as well just move the fence several times on a standard blade, hell, that would probably be better. Returned with no hassle so thats good.

These got great reviews so I have ordered a set. Amazon has a great return policy as well so if they are not any good they will go back as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012YILDQ/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2QMYZQ1U9MH84


----------



## MichaelNV (Aug 1, 2014)

*2nd the Oshlun Dado Set*

I personally like the Oshlun dado blade, for the price and quality.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I've very happy with my DeWalt 7670 Dado set. $120 from Griz. It's an 8" which works nicely with a 10" saw. Super clean cuts.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a set from CMT and I absolutely love it. Scored it pretty cheap new on eBay, so I got lucky there. Thing I like most about it is that it uses 4-wing chippers rather than 2 wing. Very well balanced.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for the stupid question. I have a 10" contractor table saw until I have the space and budget for a bigger saw. How / why / should I get an 8" dado blade like the Freud or another for my 10". Is this standard practice? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The 8" dado set is more than enough to make any dado you need. A 10" blade has to cut all the way through thick wood, the dado set doesn't. The first dado set I bought was 6" and it was enough for everything I needed.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got the Oshlun SDS-0630 6-Inch set and gave it a quick run in 3/4 primed cabinet ply from Lowes. Perfectly flat, no tear out and its 3/4 when it says it is without shims involved.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The best performing set for near $100 that I've used is the Delta/DW7670....it's cleaner cutting than the entry level Freud, CMT, Marples, and Oshlun sets, though those are all pretty decent. For more money, the Infinity Dadonator is tough to beat....it's pretty amazing.

I would avoid sets by Mibro, Avanti, HF, Vermont American, Skil, Craftsman, and any Irwin that's not a Marples line made in Italy.

It's worth noting that none of them leave a perfectly flat bottom. They use beveled teeth on the outside cutters to reduce tearout....those teeth must protrude above any flat rakers in order to be effective, thus they all leave minor "bat ears".


----------



## tbaker1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

notskot said:


> For more money, the Infinity Dadonator is tough to beat....it's pretty amazing.


How could you not love something called the "Dadonator" lol. But that has a pretty serious price tag, seems to be more for the professional wood worker, not the idiot novice like me. Don't get me wrong, I want nice smooth dado cuts, but that's a little steep for my entry level budget.


----------



## tbaker1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

OK, so another "uniformed" question. Since Diablo is made by Freud, is there a quality difference between the Diablo dado set and the Freud set or are they essentially the same? On Amazon, the Freud SD208 8" Professional set is the same price as the Diablo set at Home Depot.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

tbaker1350 said:


> OK, so another "uniformed" question. Since Diablo is made by Freud, is there a quality difference between the Diablo dado set and the Freud set or are they essentially the same? On Amazon, the Freud SD208 8" Professional set is the same price as the Diablo set at Home Depot.


The last I knew, the Diablo blades and the Industrial blades were made to the same standards, from the same materials, and on the same equipment. The Diablo line has less carbide, so wont' withstand as many sharpenings. I have no idea if that same claim applies to the Diablo dado set....it's worth checking that there's the same number of inside chipper blades.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I've used the Freud 8" set on my Delta 10" contractor saw for many years with good results. My only complaint is that the bottom of the cut has tiny "bat ears" at the edges, but I think that most stack dado sets do that to some degree. I recently bought a set of the Freud box/finger joint blades to eliminate that problem, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Stevedore said:


> ...My only complaint is that the bottom of the cut has tiny "bat ears" at the edges, but I think that most stack dado sets do that to some degree. I recently bought a set of the Freud box/finger joint blades to eliminate that problem, but haven't tried them yet.


That's true, and it's intentional to reduce tearout on cross grain cuts. Any dado set or anyone that claims a "perfectly flat bottom" from a stacked dado set isn't 100% correct. The "bat ears" are fairly small on many of the better sets, but they do exist....if they didn't, the dado set would be prone to tearout on cross grain cuts. 

Your box joint set shouldn't have them, but it's intended for with grain cuts like those used for box joints. Cross grain cuts will be more prone to tearout than a dado set.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Freud SD608 dial a width, Forrest 8" Dado King and the Delta 7670. Although I would highly recommend the Freud and Forrest they are not of the "box store" type you mentioned so possibly more than you would like to spend and I haven't tried the Delta yet since I only bought it to use on MDF/other non critical cuts in order to save wear and tear on the others. In any case the "level" of dado set you "need" would be dependent on what you will do with it IMO ie if you frequently need to make fine crosscuts in plywoods such as oak etc you'd most likely need a "better" set however if you are only making non critical cuts in construction lumber etc a "lesser" quality set might be just fine for you.

BTW, the Delta/DeWalt/new version Craftsman sets are identical sans the colors however the Craftsman set is less expensive especially when on sale.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

BZawat said:


> I have a set from CMT and I absolutely love it. Scored it pretty cheap new on eBay, so I got lucky there. Thing I like most about it is that it uses 4-wing chippers rather than 2 wing. Very well balanced.


I have the same set and it works great and comes with several chippers.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

MrZ2u said:


> Just got the Oshlun SDS-0630 6-Inch set and gave it a quick run in 3/4 primed cabinet ply from Lowes. Perfectly flat, no tear out and its 3/4 when it says it is without shims involved.





BZawat said:


> I have a set from CMT and I absolutely love it. Scored it pretty cheap new on eBay, so I got lucky there. Thing I like most about it is that it uses 4-wing chippers rather than 2 wing. Very well balanced.


One of the things I like about the Oshlun is the full body chippers. I am sure the stability difference over the 4-way is very small but the difference from the 2-way is noticeable. These are very smooth.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Just curious why having a flat bottomed dado seems to be so important, in most cases it is not necessary or even desired.
Most dados are an invisible joint, either stopped or covered with trim so they are not seen.
The ears actually serve two important functions in cabinet construction, they allow clearance for the sharp corners so the edge fits tight to the bottom of the dado and act as a trough to let excess glue escape.
A flat bottom dado does not necessarily mean there are no horns, it means all the chippers are removing material at the same depth so the bottom does not have ridges in it.
If in the rare case the horns are not desired then use another tool such as a router to make your dados.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

MrZ2u said:


> I can tell you what NOT to buy from the box stores.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Avanti-8-in-x-24-Tooth-Stacked-Dado-Saw-Blade-Set-P0824DADO/202035223
> 
> I thought I would check them out and they are terrible. Would not cut a flat bottom. Might as well just move the fence several times on a standard blade, hell, that would probably be better. Returned with no hassle so thats good.


I own one of those. What a POS. Unfortunately I had it for a while before I used it and discovered how terrible it is.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a Oldham 6" set that I purchased from Rockler in 2009. I use them all the time. They were marked $139.99, but Rockler was having a blowout for $39.99! They are still sharp and leave a pretty flat bottom with the "bat ears". My only complaint is the supplied paper shims had to be replaced with hardier ones.

I also have the Delta 8" (35-7670). I purchased this set in 2013 from Rockler during an in store blowout for $49.99. They work very nice. The cut is a slight improvement over the Oldham 6". My table saw doesn't work as hard with the 8". (Maybe that is my indicator that the 6" needs sharpened.) The Delta came with nice metal shims and a plastic hard case for storage.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Do anyone use any of their dado sets for box joints? I can see where the "bat ears" could be problematic for a clean look. I need a dado set but would like for it to be double duty with box joints.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lynn1953 said:


> Do anyone use any of their dado sets for box joints? I can see where the "bat ears" could be problematic for a clean look. I need a dado set but would like for it to be double duty with box joints.


You can, and I have, but as you point out, it's possible for the bat ears to show a little depending on how pronounced they are. A box joint cutter set or router bit leave a truly square cut.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Lynn1953 said:


> Do anyone use any of their dado sets for box joints? I can see where the "bat ears" could be problematic for a clean look. I need a dado set but would like for it to be double duty with box joints.


Freud has a two blade set that cuts 1/4" and 3/8" made specially for box joints.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was curious as to which brand/model produces the best result for both operations-flat dadoes and box joints.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> I was curious as to which brand/model produces the best result for both operations-flat dadoes and box joints.


As was mentioned in an earlier post, completely flat dadoes are not necessarily better than ones with "bat ears". The "bat ears" provide a place for excess glue to go without damaging the parts being joined. Without the "bat ears" you would have to be very stingy with your glue and that does not necessarily provide the strongest joint.

I have used a router bit for a lot of long dado joints (like feet not inches). All my cabinets are put together with tongue and groove/dado joints. When I make the dado with the table saw, the joints go together much easier during glueup than when I make the joints with the router. It doesn't seem to matter if I am using a spiral bit or a straight bit, the glue gets in the way if I put to much in the joint.

The table saw and router dado joints go together the same during the dry assembly, but during the glueup assembly, I can always tell which joints I did with the router. The two (2) parts that had their dado routed, go together slower and need more clamp pressure to meet perfectly. I have had some of the glue pop out where it wouldn't have, if the dado was cut on the table saw.

Unfortunately, some of my dados are not easily cut on the table saw, so I still use the router and a long straight edge for those dados. I just have to remember which dados were cut on the router and only put just enough glue in them.

I haven't done a lot of power tool box joints, so I am not really qualified to comment on using a regular dado that produces "bat ears" for a box joint. My box joints (cut with a hand saw) don't always look that great, so maybe I should try cutting them on a power tool.:laughing: I will have to get back to you on that one......


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lynn1953 said:


> I was curious as to which brand/model produces the best result for both operations-flat dadoes and box joints.


Freud, Infinity, Forrest, and Oshlun all offer box joint sets that should work well. None will offer the width versatility or adjustability of a true stacked dado set, but they should leave perfectly squared edges at the bottom of the groove if used with the grain, if that's what you're looking for. Cross grain cuts with most box joint sets will leave more tear out. 

There's always a tradeoff.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As with any other tool a dedicated one generally works better than a one size fits all.

Dados are type of joint, the blade used to cut them is called a Dado Blade for a reason, they have properties specific to dados.

Box Joints are another type of joint, you should not expect to be able to make perfect ones with a dado blade. You need a tool made to give a flat bottom, whether it is a saw blade or a router bit.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I decided to get a dewalt set off amazon. To my surprise I went to ck out and found they applied 2 discounts of 10.88 each for dewalt accessories, so it was 87 with prime free 2 day shipping. The discounts may be on other items also. Thanks for all the replies to my question.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well here is the first result from my new Dewalt blade set. 1/4" cut. It's not what I was hoping for.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try this*



Lynn1953 said:


> Well here is the first result from my new Dewalt blade set. 1/4" cut. It's not what I was hoping for.



Remove the blades and switch them right to left and rerun a dado to see if the opposite condition occurs, IF that is so, I'd return it pronto. There is not a logical explanation for that except one blade is smaller than the other ....or vice versa. IE larger. Definitely not acceptable, despite all the discounts. :no:


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

That's looks seriously whacked. Do you have a TTI/Ryobi made Craftsman or Ridgid contractor saw by any chance? Some of those saws had miscut arbors that can cause problems.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*arbor issues*

My theory is that if a blade is installed on an arbor whose flange end has a recess, it will have a "low" point and a "high" point when it rotates, an eccentric. This would not create the condition posted, since the lower cut would be followed by the higher cut making the final result higher.
The only way I can imagine the issue as posted is that one blade is not the same diameter as the other. Other opinions are welcome.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a mid 80's Craftsman. Best i can tell it is a difference in diameters in the blades. I lined them up off the saw and one is larger than the other by eye. I didnt measure. They will be going back. I plan to change brands and maybe not go with Amazon.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've bought a lot of freud blades from Amazon and never had a problem. You can get the freud dado set for about the same as you paid for the dewalt.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Actually...a few bucks less. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=51oav3TetSL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I was leaning toward the Freud, as I have one of the Freud rip blades and it is good. I put a delta fence and a twist link belt on the old girl along with a good blade last year and it totally changed the saw .....for the better.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The DW/Delta 7670 set is normally a cleaner cutting set than the Freud SD208. There's obviously a defect with your set, or possibly an issue your saw. That wouldn't be acceptable performance for a $4 dado set!


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I will check my arbor just to see if it could be but I haven't noticed any thing in my other blades. I would think I should see that much run out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I put a washer equal to the width of a blade on first and then the blades and got the same results.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Lynn1953 said:


> I put a washer equal to the width of a blade on first and then the blades and got the same results.


You got a bum set....return it.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

I forgot about my RAS. I am going to try the set on it to be sure. I don't want to dimiss this set unless Im sure it's the sets at fault to be fair.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try this test ...*

Mount only one of the outside blades on your tablesaw and make a kerf. Remove that blade and replace it with the other blade and make a kerf next to the previous one. IF the blades are the same diameter the kerfs will be the same depth. IF NOT, there will be a difference, and that will be your answer. :yes:


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sometimes we overlook the simple ways. Thanks Woodenthings, My wife says I always overthink stuff.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes, it's difficult.*

As a kid I enjoyed reading Sherlock Holmres, who always saw through all the weeds and found the "common sense" solution. It never ceased to amaze me, but the real hero was the author Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. :smile:


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 4, 2012)

Returned the Dewalt and ordered the Freud set for about the same price and the freud worked. I really wished the Dewalt would have worked as I think they are a better designed set. Oh well. Thanks for all the feedback. Now on to other stuff.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Dado blades*



Steve Neul said:


> The 8" dado set is more than enough to make any dado you need. A 10" blade has to cut all the way through thick wood, the dado set doesn't. The first dado set I bought was 6" and it was enough for everything I needed.


I agree with Steve. Rarely do I need dados more than 3/8" deep. 
I have two dado sets and a wobbler. I will get a lot of flak here, but I tend to reach for the wobbler more than either of the other two dado sets. It's a much faster adjustment and quick set up. My wobbler is carbide tipped and will cut a dado from 3/16" to 1" wide. 
One more point: when we glue-up, a roughed bottom is actually stronger than a perfectly smooth bottom. That's why biscuits and dominos aren't perfectly smooth, but roughed. It holds the glue for better adherence. 
Depending on what your projects are, you may want to consider a wobbler for your dados.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I've had the DW/Delta 7670d for 5+ years and love it. Amazed when I check the chart for which cutters and shims for a set diameter, it comes out dead on.
Nice flat bottom dados. And the case can't be beat, to keep blades separated, and metal shims organized.


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the Freud 8" which is made in Italy and it has been great. I also have a 6" Jessada that has been great too. Seldom have I made dado cuts deeper than 1/2". Both sets have seen very little use and since I sold my table saw, I will most likely put them in the for sale section..
I miss my Powermatic 66!


----------

